# Housing wild house mouse with domestic mouse



## Number1Sticky (Oct 25, 2010)

I have a female wild house mouse. I can't really release gret into the wild it's way to cooks where I live. Plus she's missing an eye and I feel like she wouldn't last long in the wild because of that.

But she's all alone, so would it be possible to get her a friend mouse just from the pet store? She's really small and pretty docile for being a wild mouse. I can pet her and even pick her up now. I hold the base of her tail and put her in my palm just in case she decided to jump away.


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

I don't see why she couldn't have a friend, but treat her vigorously for parasites before bringing a fancy mouse home.


----------



## FranticFur (Apr 17, 2014)

It's been done here 



Also I have heard of feral mice actually entering cages of pet mice just to mate or meet them.


----------



## Miceandmore64 (Jul 16, 2013)

Oh yeah I saw a wild mouse in with my does sleeping I made a hissing noise and it jumped a third of a metre and got through the bars and darted out. Never really thought about them getting my dies pregnant but nothing came out so maybe it was a wee doe.


----------



## Number1Sticky (Oct 25, 2010)

Thanks guys. I may just get a white feeder must from the pet store. That way I don't have to spend a lot of money and I'll be saving a sweet pea from becoming food.


----------



## Number1Sticky (Oct 25, 2010)

SarahY said:


> I don't see why she couldn't have a friend, but treat her vigorously for parasites before bringing a fancy mouse home.


What kind of parasites? Just things like mites?


----------



## FranticFur (Apr 17, 2014)

Wild mice can have mites, fleas, and carry many diseases susceptible to both human and pet alike. You do not know the history of the animal and mice don't always show an illness. What I would do is have the mouse in quarantine and search for red flags such as missing patches of fur or sneezing. Some behaviors can also display a sign of sickness like constant scratching or obsessive twirling. A vet visit is recommended. If healthy than the mouse can be a great addition to your fancy mouse. It's all about precaution.


----------



## Number1Sticky (Oct 25, 2010)

FranticFur said:


> Wild mice can have mites, fleas, and carry many diseases susceptible to both human and pet alike. You do not know the history of the animal and mice don't always show an illness. What I would do is have the mouse in quarantine and search for red flags such as missing patches of fur or sneezing. Some behaviors can also display a sign of sickness like constant scratching or obsessive twirling. A vet visit is recommended. If healthy than the mouse can be a great addition to your fancy mouse. It's all about precaution.


I've had my wild mouse now for almost 3 months and she seems perfectly healthy. Nice coat, no sneezing or runny nose. But I really want to get her a friend. I plan on treating her with something for mites and fleas, even though I haven't seen anything.. Is there anything else I should treat her for?


----------



## FranticFur (Apr 17, 2014)

if you've had her for that long and no issues have risen than the treatment for the parasites is all you need. Just in case.
It is awesome that you want to get a feeder mouse careful for pregnancies though, I would get a very young doe. 
Good luck


----------



## mich (Sep 28, 2013)

I personally would not put a wild mouse with a domestic mouse. They carry certain diseases and could attack the domestic mouse and injure or kill it. They are on the same scale as a brown rat and I dont think a rat owner would put a brown rat with domestic. Think about it.


----------

